# HVBA New web site



## GAbigdon (Mar 26, 2014)

http://highvoltagebassanglers.webs.com/         Still working to get everything right


----------



## Mr. P (Mar 26, 2014)

Donnie, you dropped an "s" in the URL

highvoltagebassanglers.webs.com

Site looks good.....


----------



## GAbigdon (Mar 27, 2014)

Ok it's all done --------Thanks Norma    http://highvoltagebassanglers.webs.com/


----------

